# What was this movie?



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 11, 2012)

This driving me nuts and my Google Sucks skills are failing me. Anyone remember this film?

I saw it in the 70s. it was a made for TV about some woman being chased by a kileer in a gold 67 or 68 Mustang fastback. At some point her car ran out of gas and she switched cars (in the rain, I thin) with someone. Seems like the killer killed a passerby along the road, too. In the end she stuck a rag in a pickup's gas tank and blew it up.

At some point, it was revealed that the killer had a trach and talked through one of those (really creepy at that time) voice things.

What was the title?


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2012)

got me, but I'm sure I watched it at some point in my life.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 11, 2012)

Kind of a shot in the dark because I don't think very many board members were even alive when this movie came out...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Also at a loss.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2012)

Blown Up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2012)

the 1974 version of Gone in 60 Seconds had a gold modified 71 Mustang, but that doesn't match the plot description.

This link might have what you're looking for though:

http://www.copperstatemustangclub.com/ponymovies.html


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 11, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Blown Up


Mmmm...can't find any reference for that one....



Dexman PE said:


> the 1974 version of Gone in 60 Seconds had a gold modified 71 Mustang, but that doesn't match the plot description.
> 
> This link might have what you're looking for though:
> 
> http://www.coppersta...ponymovies.html


Nah, it definitely wasn't Halicki's masterpeice. I'll have to look through that database, but it didn't show up in the Internet Movie car Database.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember seeing it at some point (or a remake) and the name escapes me as well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Blown Up
> ...


Did not expect you to find one. It was that or The Killer in the 67 or 68 Mustang.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 11, 2012)

what was the killer car/truck? did he have the mustang?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Did it have Kurt Russell as the maniac driver?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2012)

The killer drove a gold 67 or 68 Mustang, and ended up switching cars with one the woman abandoned (IIRC) after the Mustang was blocked or damaged or something. Seems like it was night most of the chase and raining a good bit, too.

The killer was a Mexican looking guy, skinny, and you never heard him talk until a good way through the movie when he used that trach talker, which made him even creepier.

DK, Blown Up and The Killer don't even show up in the old 70s made for TV databases, some of which are suprisingly good.

I'm worried it may have a title that I'm not identifying with the movie because I can't remember the movie that well.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 12, 2012)

maybe try here?

http://www.best-horror-movies.com/horror-movie-question-25.html


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 12, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> DK, Blown Up and The Killer don't even show up in the old 70s made for TV databases, some of which are suprisingly good.


No kidding. I just threw something to the mix trying to be funny but, as usual, did not work. Darn I have to work on my comedian skills.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> maybe try here?
> 
> http://www.best-horr...uestion-25.html


Blocked!!!



Dark Knight said:


> No kidding. I just threw something to the mix trying to be funny but, as usual, did not work. Darn I have to work on my comedian skills.


Sorry 'bout that. Sometimes teh funny doesn't come across on the interwebz.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 12, 2012)

Dark Knight said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > DK, Blown Up and The Killer don't even show up in the old 70s made for TV databases, some of which are suprisingly good.
> ...


I got it. . . I even 'liked' your post yesterday when I read it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I_ just_ got it after rereading it.

Big duh for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2012)

Late 60s my parents weren't even married, early 70s I wasn't even a glint in my father's eye. I'm no help here.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 12, 2012)

so you've never seen a movie that was made before you were born? You're missing a lot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 12, 2012)

^you do realize you are talking to VTE right? He isn't exactly a movie person.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 12, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^you do realize you are talking to VTE right? *He isn't exactly a movie person*.


That's probably the biggest under-statement of all year on here...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2012)

But he's seen Old Yeller a million and a half times...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 12, 2012)

And Behind the Green Door at least as many.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it was an after-school special about stranger danger


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 12, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^you do realize you are talking to VTE right? He isn't exactly a movie person.


Are you kidding me? He can quote most of the entire Star Wars series and I believe he frequently acts out the Human Centipede


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 12, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> I believe he frequently acts out the Human Centipede


This is out of pure coincidence...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 12, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^you do realize you are talking to VTE right? He isn't exactly a movie person.


Well, if you count the Human Centipede that is not true.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 12, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he frequently acts out the Human Centipede
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 12, 2012)

This is a "cars in movies" database. Have fun

http://www.imcdb.org/


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2012)

^ I went through all sixteen pages of Mustangs before I made the OP. I really figured it'd be in there for sure, but, noooo......


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

^ You could've told me that before I started scrutinizing the Mustang pages. :beat:


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 13, 2012)

He did. . .



Capt Worley PE said:


> Nah, it definitely wasn't Halicki's masterpeice. I'll have to look through that database, *but it didn't show up in the Internet Movie car Database.*


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

^nobody likes a counter

(the guy who keeps track of how many beers everybody had)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2012)

And the answer is....

Night Drive, aka Night Terror

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076457/


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 13, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> ^nobody likes a counter (the guy who keeps track of how many beers everybody had)


So THAT's why I'm so unpopular!



Capt Worley PE said:


> And the answer is.... Night Drive, aka Night Terror http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076457/


Hey it was released approximately 7 days before I was conceived. Congrats on figuring it out!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > And the answer is.... Night Drive, aka Night Terror http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076457/
> ...


You figured out when you were conceived?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


He counts how many beers everyone has, too.

Go figure.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


he likes to keep track of the details.

Congrats Cap'n. are you sure that's the movie or is it close enough that you're saying it is anyway (no mention of a mustang or a guy talking though a voice box)


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 13, 2012)

How many beers were had the night you were conceived/


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 13, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...


Nah, that was it. If you read the reviews you'll find numerous mentions of the voice box (but none of the 'stang).


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 13, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> And the answer is....
> 
> Night Drive, aka Night Terror
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076457/


It looks like they have it all on youtube broken down into 7 15-minute segments.


The first segment shows not only the mustang, but the guy talking through the voicebox.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 13, 2012)

how did we live before the interwebz?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 13, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> You figured out when you were conceived?


One day I started thinking I know a *lot* of people with birthdays near mine (mid-November), so I got suspicious and subtracted 9 months from my birthday, which puts it in mid-February. I suspect I'm a Valentine's baby.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^ I did basically the same thing. I am what my parents called "dessert" for Thanksgiving...


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine's mid-Sept. = New years baby? :huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^ Christmas, unless you were born early.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

No, I conceived on New Year's Eve and my kid was born a couple weeks early in early September. So he's got it right.

Remember the 40 week count starts two weeks BEFORE the day mom and dad got it on.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 13, 2012)

Wait, NM. I just did the math. Dex is right - you're a Christmas baby.

My kid must have been born really early. I don't remember that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I damn sure see why St Nick is so freakin' jolly now. seems he's knocked up a bunch of folks!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1028528/

Death Proof

this was the one I was thinking about.. not quite old enough though.. I watched about 30 minutes of it on AMC, not toooo bad...


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2012)

I was born 9 months to the day from my dad's b-day. I guess I know what he got as his present. :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 15, 2012)

I was a *Whatever Happened in May* baby


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> so you've never seen a movie that was made before you were born? You're missing a lot.


I've seen a number of them, including some favorites.



MA_PE said:


> so you've never seen a movie that was made before you were born? You're missing a lot.





MA_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^you do realize you are talking to VTE right? He isn't exactly a movie person.
> ...


I'm an engineer, of course I can quote Star Wars. As for the 'Pede, that's the basis for most of my Saturday nights.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't care for Stars Wars. *runs and hides from "BAN HER" graphic*

Star Trek FTMFW


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^^ pfffttttt

LOTR +1E9999


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the Death Proof DVD, along with a ton of other car chase movies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I don't care for Stars Wars. *runs and hides from "BAN HER" graphic*
> 
> Star Trek FTMFW


I don't care for Army of Darkness.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 15, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I don't care for Stars Wars. *runs and hides from "BAN HER" graphic*
> 
> Star Trek FTMFW FTMFSuck


Fixt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care for Stars Wars. *runs and hides from "BAN HER" graphic*
> ...


+1


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care for Stars Wars. *runs and hides from "BAN HER" graphic*
> ...


Hey I never said Star Wars wasn't good, I only said it wasn't my cup of tea. No need for personal attacks, doo doo brain.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2012)

^ fixt

And for the record, I didn't personally attack you, I attacked Bruce Campbell.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ well played. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2012)

^ LOL. Well played yourself.


----------

